# RaLink RT2561/RT61.

## justincataldo

Hi there,

I really need to get my wireless card working, but it's not playing the game. I've found about 5 different how to's but none of them work. So can someone step me though it?

Here's my relevant lspci output.

```
01:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
```

And what I've got compiled in the kernel:

```
Networking

>> Networking Support [*]

Networking

>> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack [*]

Networking

>> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

>> IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption[*]

Device Drivers

>> Network Device Support

>> Network device support [*]

Device Drivers

>> Network Device Support

>> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

>> Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions [*]
```

Now. Where to from here?

Do I need the rt2500 package and load it as a module? Or do I need the rt61 or something?

----------

## bmichaelsen

you need the rt61 package. I cant tell you more right now, because Im not on the system I configured with rt61.

----------

## kevstar31

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads

----------

## bmichaelsen

No, no. rt61 is already in portage!

----------

## justincataldo

Alright. I've emerge rt61. Should I see it as a module when I do an lsmod?

```

Module                  Size  Used by

```

----------

## micmac

You need to modprobe the module. FYI there are three different drivers for the card. rt61 (portage=), rt2x00 (portage) and the original rt61 from Ralink (bugzilla). In my computer the first fails with WPA, the second doesn't even find the AP and the third is working fine, allthough not very nice to setup.

----------

## justincataldo

Alright. I did:

```
modprobe rt61
```

And now when I do lsmod I can see that the module rt61 is loaded.

The network I'm trying to connect to currently has 64bit WEP encryption. So which driver should I use for 64/128bit WEP key encryption?

Is there a nice way to set this up graphically?  Or does it need to be done via command line?

What do I need to do next?

----------

## micmac

Hi,

follow the Gentoo networking guide: Link. If it doesn't work try the original Ralink rt61 driver (ebuilds in bugzilla: Link) and tell the network scripts to not use iwconfig/wpa_supplicant (!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant I think) and use the driver's config file (etc/Wireless/.../<something>.dat). It'll get sourced when the driver is loaded. It's ugly but it works with WPA on my box.

Best of luck

----------

## justincataldo

So I should follow the wireless-tools guide... and ignore the wpa_supplicant bit? Is that what you're saying?

----------

## micmac

Hi,

wpa_supplicant COULD work with rt61 from the rt2x00 package (wext driver I believe). The rt61 driver from portage and the original rt61 driver don't support wpa_supplicant (allthough you can patch wpa_supplicant to support it, patch is in the original rt61 driver from Ralink). So it depends on what driver you use.

mic

----------

## justincataldo

I see - so the most likely bet would be the use the one in portage and patch it? Is that what you've got working?

----------

## micmac

Hi,

I'm back at my box now so I might be more helpful  :Smile: 

What I got working is the original Ralink driver. You can find two ebuilds in bugzilla: Link. They install both the driver and the firmware.

Once that is done you can link /etc/init.d/net.lo to /etc/init.d/net.ra0. Then edit /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

postup() {

        if [ ra0 == ${IFACE} ]; then

                ifconfig ra0 mtu 1300

        fi

}

modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )
```

Now you can edit /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat:

```
[Default]

CountryRegion=0

CountryRegionABand=7

WirelessMode=0

TxBurst=0

PktAggregate=0

TurboRate=0

WmmCapable=0

AckPolicy1=0

AckPolicy2=0

AckPolicy3=0

AckPolicy4=0

BGProtection=0

IEEE80211H=0

TxRate=0

RoamThreshold=75

PSMode=CAM

TxPreamble=2

FastRoaming=0

SSID=SSID

Channel=Channel

AuthMode=WPAPSK

EncrypType=TKIP

WPAPSK=<key>

NetworkType=Infra
```

Afterwards make sure rt61 is NOT loaded (it needs to source the edited rt61sta.dat), run modules-update and try to start /etc/init.d/net.ra0 (the driver should get loaded automatically).

Hope this helps

mic

----------

## justincataldo

 *micmac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...You can find two ebuilds in bugzilla: Link. They install both the driver and the firmware.
> 
> 

 

Uh, can you talk me how to install it from bugzilla? I've never had to do that before.   :Confused: 

----------

## micmac

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ralink_rt61

cp ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ralink_rt61

echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"/usr/local/portage\"" >> /etc/make.conf

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ralink_rt61/ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0.ebuild digest

echo "=ralink_rt61/ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ralink_rt61
```

Last edited by micmac on Thu Nov 30, 2006 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## micmac

I just saw that Ralink released an updated driver a few days ago. So you might want to rename ralink_rt61-1.0.4.0.ebuild to ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0.ebuild when you copy it to your overlay.

----------

## micmac

I uploaded a new ebuild for 1.1.0.0 plus patch for 2.6.19 to bugzilla. Also changed the instructions I gave earlier.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *micmac wrote:*   

> I uploaded a new ebuild for 1.1.0.0 plus patch for 2.6.19 to bugzilla. Also changed the instructions I gave earlier.

 

GAH!  bugzilla is down at the moment and I've got one of these cards to install .... any chance of pm'ing me the ebuilds?

Does the new ebuild automatically apply the 2.6.19 patch if it detects that kernel btw?

EDIT - bugzilla's back up

----------

## justincataldo

Hmmm ran into a bit of a problem:

```
aria ~ # ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ralink_rt61/ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0.ebuild digest

: command not foundnet-wireless/ralink_rt61/ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0.ebuild: line 4:

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1454:   Called source '/usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ralink_rt61/ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0.ebuild'

' ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0.ebuild, line 5:   Called inherit 'eutils' 'linux-mod

  ebuild.sh, line 1189:   Called die

.eclass could not be found by inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-wireless/ralink_rt61-1.1.0.0 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

aria ~ #

```

----------

## micmac

Hi,

the driver is now in portage. --sync and emerge ralink-rt61 (not ralink_rt61).

----------

## Eld

I also have a problem with my rt61 card

```
00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
```

I emerged ralink-rt61 and loaded the rt61 module but iwconfig doesn't seam to see it

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Eld,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Look at 

```
ifconfig-a
```

id your wireless interface there ?

If so, use

```
ifconfig <ifname> up
```

to start it. This does not make it work but some wireless cards need this before iwconf worls with them.

If ifconfig -a does not show your wireless inteface, there is a kernel or config issue.

----------

## Eld

ifconfig ra0 up solved the problem, thx a lot =)

----------

## micmac

I just wanted to drop in and say that the legacy rt61 driver of the rt2400 project DOES work with WPA. I tried with the same /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat file. Sorry for saying the opposite earlier - my bad. I tried the CVS version with kernel 2.6.19.

If anyone has a working WPA interface setup without /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat using Gentoo's wireless init functions I'd be glad to hear about that. Here it fails with "Bad Address" when the init script tries to set the ESSID.

----------

## justincataldo

Alright...

```

aria ~ # lspci

01:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

aria ~ #

```

 *micmac wrote:*   

> the driver is now in portage. --sync and emerge ralink-rt61 (not ralink_rt61).

 

I emerged this.

Then I did all this:

 *micmac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Once that is done you can link /etc/init.d/net.lo to /etc/init.d/net.ra0. Then edit /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

An lsmod reveals that the module is still loaded:

```
aria ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rt61                  207492  0

aria ~ #

```

Trying to start the interface gives the following result:

```
aria ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start

 * Starting ra0

 *   Bringing up ra0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response                                                                                               [ !! ]

aria ~ #

```

So is that a problem with the modem not handing out an address, or is it a problem with my configuration?

----------

## micmac

Hi,

ok, best case scenario: Your router isn't setup to offer DHCP. Try to enable it. Or you could try without DHCP. Comment

```
config_ra0=( "dhcp" ) 
```

and put in something like this:

```
config_ra0=( "192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 mtu 1300" )

routes_ra0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_ra0="192.168.0.1"
```

Adapt to your network settings.

----------

## micmac

Btw. if your're interested in a rt2400 rt61 CVS ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit linux-mod cvs

DESCRIPTION="Driver for the RaLink RT61 wireless chipsets"

HOMEPAGE="http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

ECVS_SERVER="rt2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rt2400"

ECVS_MODULE="source/rt61"

ECVS_LOCALNAME="${P}"

KEYWORDS="-* ~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug"

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="net-wireless/wireless-tools

    !net-wireless/ralink-rt61"

MODULE_NAMES="rt61(net:${S}/Module)"

CONFIG_CHECK="NET_RADIO"

ERROR_NET_RADIO="${P} requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO)."

MODULESD_RT61_ALIASES=('ra? rt61')

pkg_setup() {

    linux-mod_pkg_setup

    BUILD_PARAMS="KERNDIR=${KV_DIR} KERNOUT=${KV_OUT_DIR}"

}

src_compile() {

    use debug && BUILD_TARGETS="clean debug"

    linux-mod_src_compile

}

src_install() {

    linux-mod_src_install

    dodoc BIG_FAT_WARNING CHANGELOG FAQ TESTING THANKS

    dodoc Module/{README,ReleaseNote,{STA_iwpriv_ATE_usage,iwpriv_usage}.txt}

    insinto /etc/Wireless/RT61STA

    insopts -m 644

    doins Module/rt{2{561{,s},661}.bin}

    insopts -m 600

    doins Module/rt61sta.dat

}
```

----------

## justincataldo

 *micmac wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ok, best case scenario: Your router isn't setup to offer DHCP. Try to enable it. Or you could try without DHCP. Comment
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Doing all that allows the interface to come up at least when I start it. But I should be able to ping the router, which is 10.0.0.138, but I can't. It says 'destination host unreachable'.  :Sad: 

----------

## micmac

Did you setup /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat properly (SSID, Channel, EncryptType, WPAPSK, AUTHMODE)? Got 

```
modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )
```

 in /etc/conf.d/net?

If things don't work out try without encryption first and post the output of iwconfig and ifconfig if that doesn't work either.

----------

## justincataldo

 *micmac wrote:*   

> Did you setup /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat properly (SSID, Channel, EncryptType, WPAPSK, AUTHMODE)? Got 
> 
> ```
> modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )
> ```
> ...

 Yep, that's all set. What do I need to put for WPAPSK though? Not sure on that one...

```
aria ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

ra0       no wireless extensions.

aria ~ # 
```

```
aria ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:E9:41:4F:E1  

          inet addr:192.168.1.50  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:280426 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:146415 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:394357474 (376.0 Mb)  TX bytes:11444156 (10.9 Mb)

          Interrupt:17 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:CB:5F:CD  

          inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xb400 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:680 (680.0 b)  TX bytes:680 (680.0 b)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:85:DE:D9:A6  

          inet addr:10.0.0.7  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1300  Metric:1

          RX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:785 (785.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 

aria ~ # 
```

----------

## micmac

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

>  What do I need to put for WPAPSK though? Not sure on that one...

 

```
SSID=SID

Channel=Ch

AuthMode=WPAPSK

EncrypType=TKIP

WPAPSK=long hex key

# or a shorter passphrase:

# WPAPSK=short passphrase
```

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
> aria ~ # iwconfig
> 
> ...

 

That's strange. ra0 should show up here. Please attach syslog starting from the point where you load the module until you set the device up (or try to).

Have you got some recent wireless-tools (got 28 here)?

----------

## justincataldo

How do I view the syslog?

Is there a wireless tool I can use which can show me the signal strength graphically?

----------

## micmac

syslog -> /var/log/messages

----------

## justincataldo

```
Dec  8 15:26:04 aria syslog-ng[5663]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria syslog-ng[5663]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@aria) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #7 Fri Dec 8 01:33:29 EST 2006

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f740000 (usable)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-e820: 000000003f740000 - 000000003f750000 (ACPI data)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-e820: 000000003f750000 - 000000003f800000 (ACPI NVS)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria BIOS-e820: 00000000ff380000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria 119MB HIGHMEM available.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria 896MB LOWMEM available.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria On node 0 totalpages: 259904

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria HighMem zone: 30528 pages, LIFO batch:7

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria DMI 2.3 present.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa550

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x08000615 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f740000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x08000615 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f740200

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x08000615 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f740300

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x08000615 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f750040

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: DSDT (v001  P4i6G P4i6G113 0x00000113 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3f800000:bf600000)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Built 1 zonelists

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Initializing CPU#0

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Detected 1598.021 MHz processor.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Memory: 1026476k/1039616k available (2236k kernel code, 12584k reserved, 1016k data, 144k init, 122112k highmem)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3198.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=15994431)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Capability LSM initialized

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria CPU: After all inits, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Intel machine check architecture supported.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz stepping 04

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria NET: Registered protocol family 16

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: bus type pci registered

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Setting up standard PCI resources

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria SCSI subsystem initialized

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria usbcore: registered new driver hub

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria IO window: b000-bfff

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria MEM window: ff000000-ff0fffff

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PREFETCH window: ee600000-ee6fffff

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria NET: Registered protocol family 2

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria TCP reno registered

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Machine check exception polling timer started.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Initializing Cryptographic API

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria io scheduler noop registered

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM chipsets

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria intelfb: Version 0.9.2

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 865G, aperture size 128MB, stolen memory 8060kB

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria intelfb: Mode is interlaced.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria intelfb: Initial video mode is 1024x768-32@70.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria parport0: irq 7 detected

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria skge 1.5 addr 0xff0f4000 irq 17 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria skge eth0: addr 00:15:e9:41:4f:e1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria 8139cp: pci dev 0000:01:05.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria 8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xb400, 00:13:8f:cb:5f:cd, IRQ 18

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ICH5: chipset revision 2

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Probing IDE interface ide0...

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Probing IDE interface ide1...

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hdc: CD-ROM CDU701, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hda: max request size: 512KiB

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hda: Host Protected Area detected.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria    current capacity is 234439535 sectors (120033 MB)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria    native  capacity is 234441648 sectors (120034 MB)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hda: cache flushes supported

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hdc: ATAPI 14X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xff27fc00

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000dc00

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000e400

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e800

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria i2c /dev entries driver

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 51720 usecs

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ALSA device list:

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria #0: Intel ICH5 with CMI9761 at 0xff27f800, irq 22

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8122 buckets, 64976 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria TCP bic registered

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria NET: Registered protocol family 1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria NET: Registered protocol family 5

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Using IPI Shortcut mode

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria RT61: Vendor = 0x1814, Product = 0x0301 

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Dec  8 15:26:04 aria RT61: RfIcType= 3

Dec  8 15:26:06 aria skge eth0: enabling interface

Dec  8 15:26:09 aria skge eth0: disabling interface

Dec  8 15:26:09 aria skge eth0: enabling interface

Dec  8 15:26:10 aria squid[6286]: Squid Parent: child process 6288 started

Dec  8 15:26:11 aria sshd[6370]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Dec  8 15:26:11 aria sshd[6370]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 443.

Dec  8 15:26:12 aria cron[6449]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec  8 15:28:25 aria sshd[6562]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 203.94.138.104 port 21179 ssh2

Dec  8 15:28:25 aria sshd(pam_unix)[6571]: session opened for user root by root(uid=0)

Dec  8 15:28:59 aria shutdown[6576]: shutting down for system reboot

Dec  8 15:28:59 aria init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Dec  8 15:29:02 aria sshd[6370]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Dec  8 15:29:02 aria squid[6286]: Squid Parent: child process 6288 exited with status 0

Dec  8 15:29:07 aria skge eth0: disabling interface

Dec  8 15:29:09 aria syslog-ng[5663]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 going down

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria syslog-ng[5663]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria syslog-ng[5663]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@aria) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #7 Fri Dec 8 01:33:29 EST 2006

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f740000 (usable)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-e820: 000000003f740000 - 000000003f750000 (ACPI data)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-e820: 000000003f750000 - 000000003f800000 (ACPI NVS)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria BIOS-e820: 00000000ff380000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria 119MB HIGHMEM available.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria 896MB LOWMEM available.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria On node 0 totalpages: 259904

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria HighMem zone: 30528 pages, LIFO batch:7

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria DMI 2.3 present.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa550

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x08000615 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f740000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x08000615 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f740200

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x08000615 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f740300

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x08000615 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f750040

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: DSDT (v001  P4i6G P4i6G113 0x00000113 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3f800000:bf600000)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Built 1 zonelists

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Initializing CPU#0

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Detected 1598.008 MHz processor.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Memory: 1026476k/1039616k available (2236k kernel code, 12584k reserved, 1016k data, 144k init, 122112k highmem)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3198.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=15994196)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Capability LSM initialized

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria CPU: After all inits, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Intel machine check architecture supported.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz stepping 04

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria NET: Registered protocol family 16

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: bus type pci registered

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Setting up standard PCI resources

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria SCSI subsystem initialized

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria usbcore: registered new driver hub

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria IO window: b000-bfff

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria MEM window: ff000000-ff0fffff

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PREFETCH window: ee600000-ee6fffff

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria NET: Registered protocol family 2

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria TCP reno registered

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Machine check exception polling timer started.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Initializing Cryptographic API

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria io scheduler noop registered

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM chipsets

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria intelfb: Version 0.9.2

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 865G, aperture size 128MB, stolen memory 8060kB

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria intelfb: Mode is interlaced.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria intelfb: Initial video mode is 1024x768-32@70.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria parport0: irq 7 detected

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria skge 1.5 addr 0xff0f4000 irq 17 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria skge eth0: addr 00:15:e9:41:4f:e1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria 8139cp: pci dev 0000:01:05.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria 8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xb400, 00:13:8f:cb:5f:cd, IRQ 18

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ICH5: chipset revision 2

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Probing IDE interface ide0...

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Probing IDE interface ide1...

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hdc: CD-ROM CDU701, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hda: max request size: 512KiB

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hda: Host Protected Area detected.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria    current capacity is 234439535 sectors (120033 MB)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria    native  capacity is 234441648 sectors (120034 MB)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hda: cache flushes supported

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hdc: ATAPI 14X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xff27fc00

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000dc00

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000e400

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e800

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria i2c /dev entries driver

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 51698 usecs

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ALSA device list:

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria #0: Intel ICH5 with CMI9761 at 0xff27f800, irq 22

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8122 buckets, 64976 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria TCP bic registered

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria NET: Registered protocol family 1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria NET: Registered protocol family 5

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Using IPI Shortcut mode

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria RT61: Vendor = 0x1814, Product = 0x0301 

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Dec  8 15:30:02 aria RT61: RfIcType= 3

Dec  8 15:30:03 aria skge eth0: enabling interface

Dec  8 15:30:07 aria skge eth0: disabling interface

Dec  8 15:30:07 aria skge eth0: enabling interface

Dec  8 15:30:08 aria squid[6286]: Squid Parent: child process 6288 started

Dec  8 15:30:09 aria sshd[6364]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 443.

Dec  8 15:30:10 aria cron[6440]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec  8 15:33:28 aria sshd[6553]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for justin from 203.94.138.104 port 21480 ssh2

Dec  8 15:33:28 aria sshd(pam_unix)[6559]: session opened for user justin by (uid=0)

Dec  8 15:33:33 aria su[6565]: Successful su for root by justin

Dec  8 15:33:33 aria su[6565]: + pts/0 justin:root

Dec  8 15:33:33 aria su(pam_unix)[6565]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

```

----------

## cold_water

Here is my 2 cents...

I was waiting for the driver for a while. Last month neither of the drivers worked on my SMP: ALL drivers were hanging my machine literally.  ALL OF THEM: Serialmonkey (both legacy and non-legacy from CVS), RaLink driver 1.0.4, Gentoo driver 1.0.4...

I took my version 1.1.0.0 from RaLink and it works! If you a DIY guy then just run "make" in the "Module" directory...

Following are the steps how you can manually check if it works.  Note: I shut down my eth0 since it is connected to the same router (temporary while I was waiting for a working driver), hence same network.

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Dec  8 15:26:04 aria syslog-ng[5663]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting
> 
> ...

 

This is how I can start my rt61.ko:

```

dude xander # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

dude xander # ifconfig ra0 172.16.1.44 up

dude xander # route add default gw 172.16.1.101 <- this is my Linksys WRT54GL(inux) router

dude xander # ping www.yahoo.com

PING www.yahoo-ht2.akadns.net (209.73.186.238) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from f1.www.vip.re3.yahoo.com (209.73.186.238): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=60.0 ms

64 bytes from f1.www.vip.re3.yahoo.com (209.73.186.238): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=61.2 ms

--- www.yahoo-ht2.akadns.net ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 60.054/60.640/61.226/0.586 ms

dude xander # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

172.16.0.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 ra0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         172.16.1.101    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ra0

```

My /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat:

```

[Default]

CountryRegion=0

CountryRegionABand=7

WirelessMode=4

SSID=MY_ROUTER_SSID

NetworkType=Infra

Channel=0

AuthMode=WPA2PSK

EncrypType=TKIP

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=0123456789

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

WPAPSK=MY security phrase here

TxBurst=0

PktAggregate=0

TurboRate=0

WmmCapable=0

AckPolicy1=0

AckPolicy2=0

AckPolicy3=0

AckPolicy4=0

BGProtection=0

IEEE80211H=0

TxRate=0

RTSThreshold=2347

FragThreshold=2346

RoamThreshold=75

PSMode=CAM

TxPreamble=0

FastRoaming=0

```

My resolv.conf:

```

dude xander # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

nameserver 205.152.144.23

nameserver 205.152.132.23

```

My messages:

```

Dec  8 22:21:35 dude eth0: network connection down

Dec  8 22:22:35 dude ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Dec  8 22:22:35 dude RT61: Vendor = 0x1814, Product = 0x0301 

Dec  8 22:22:35 dude net.agent[9589]: add event not handled

Dec  8 22:24:35 dude su[9000]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec  8 22:24:49 dude su[9639]: Successful su for root by xander

Dec  8 22:24:49 dude su[9639]: + pts/0 xander:root

Dec  8 22:24:49 dude su[9639]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by xander(uid=1000)

Dec  8 22:27:44 dude RT61: RfIcType= 3

Dec  8 22:27:47 dude 19:76:91:82:b9:72:95:fa:86:02:86:19:2e:a4:a5:9b:

Dec  8 22:27:47 dude ec:fb:f9:dd:f7:2e:75:2d:

Dec  8 22:27:47 dude c5:ec:80:21:23:56:22:41:

```

iwlist scan gives:

```

dude xander # iwlist scan

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

ra0       Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:39:7A:D2:8D

                    ESSID:"MY_ROUTER_SSID"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:132 Mb/s

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0D:72:7C:19:E9

                    ESSID:"NEIGHBOR1_SSID"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:13:10:A9:1E:A2

                    ESSID:"NEIGHBOR2_SSID"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:250 Mb/s

```

Next step is check how well wireless scripts/configs work...

To moderator: sorry if it is too lengthy.

----------

## justincataldo

OMG it WORKS! Thanks to the information from cold_water and micmac.

I'm pretty excited that I've got a connection, but, it's not secure. I had to turn off encryption to get it to work. If I enable 64bit encryption again it can't see the router. I'm running 64bit encryption. Open system. No paraphrase. All machines can connect using the same WEP key. The router only allows certain mac addresses to connect though.

Here's my info:

```
aria ~ # cat /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat 

[Default]

CountryRegion=0

CountryRegionABand=7

WirelessMode=4

SSID=Aria

NetworkType=Infra

Channel=11

#AuthMode=WPA2PSK

AuthMode=Managed

EncrypType=TKIP

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=0123456789

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

WPAPSK=

TxBurst=0

PktAggregate=0

WmmCapable=0

APSDCapable=0

APSDAC=0;0;0;0

BGProtection=0

IEEE80211H=0

TxRate=0

RTSThreshold=2347

FragThreshold=2346

RoamThreshold=75

PSMode=CAM

TxPreamble=0

FastRoaming=0

aria ~ # 
```

```
aria ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by net-scripts for interface ra0

nameserver 10.0.0.138

aria ~ # 
```

```
aria ~ # iwlist scan

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

ra0       Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:23:CF:63:E0

                    ESSID:"Aria"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:0 kb/s

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:17:3F:0B:BA:98

                    ESSID:"SVEN"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:0 kb/s

aria ~ #
```

```
aria ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:E9:41:4F:E1  

          inet addr:192.168.1.50  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:9000  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:CB:5F:CD  

          inet addr:10.154.1.1  Bcast:10.154.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xb400 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:85:DE:D9:A6  

          inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1300  Metric:1

          RX packets:10167 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:269 errors:14 dropped:14 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:62 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:774177 (756.0 Kb)  TX bytes:20672 (20.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 

aria ~ # 
```

```
aria ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="mydomain.com"

config_eth1=( "10.154.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.154.1.255" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255 mtu 9000" )

config_ra0=( "10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 mtu 1300" )

routes_ra0=( "default via 10.0.0.138" )

dns_servers_ra0="10.0.0.138"

#config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

postup() {

        if [ ra0 == ${IFACE} ]; then

                ifconfig ra0 mtu 1300

                fi

        }

        modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

# EOF

aria ~ #
```

What do I need to change to get it working on an encrypted network?

----------

## cold_water

Two thumbs up, man!  :Smile: 

All you need in /etc/Wrireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat is:

```

...

AuthMode=WPA2PSK

EncrypType=TKIP

WPAPSK=This is your passphrase

...

```

In your router you also need to choose "WPA personal" or something like this plus you should put the same "WPAPSK" into corresponding field: This is your pass phrase (neither quote pass phrase in the rt61sta.dat nor in your router).  I did not have any success placing the pass phrase into /etc/conf.d/net - "iwpriv" that is used by the wireless script did not work for me.

Note:

Some people like a hex key more than a pass phrase, ex. 0xA7B933... (I hope I remember this correctly)

You might want to let us know what settings does you router have.   :Cool: 

As I said I am using the original RaLink driver which uses its own WPA/TKIP implementation.  I think it uses nothing from the 2.6.18 kernel that I use - I do not see iee80211 loaded despite it is generated as a module.  As far as I know the driver from the packages is this same RaLink driver.

About signal quality:

```

dude RT61STA # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:"MY_ROUTER_SSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:38:35:7A:D3:7D   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:F554-C8D2-5A94-110D-07D1-BC66-79DD-CA4E-1370-26F7-69E0-B15C-D799-BD9B-7386-CFFB

          Link Quality=90/100  Signal level:-49 dBm  Noise level:-79 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

> OMG it WORKS! Thanks to the information from cold_water and micmac.
> 
> I'm pretty excited that I've got a connection, but, it's not secure. I had to turn off encryption to get it to work. If I enable 64bit encryption again it can't see the router. I'm running 64bit encryption. Open system. No paraphrase. All machines can connect using the same WEP key. The router only allows certain mac addresses to connect though.
> 
> Here's my info:
> ...

 

----------

## justincataldo

I just tried that. But it seems no matter what I do it won't work with encryption enabled.  :Sad: 

Are you using 64bit encryption cold_water?

----------

## agent_jdh

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

> I just tried that. But it seems no matter what I do it won't work with encryption enabled. 
> 
> Are you using 64bit encryption cold_water?

 

Have you tried WPAPSK instead of WPA2PSK in your config file?  You need to make sure your access point and the wireless card are configured with the same encryption protocol.  AFAIK WPA2PSK uses AES encryption.

----------

## cold_water

justincataldo,

Nop, my P4-Northwood/2.8-hyper/2GB/RAID0 is an oldie 32-bit Intel...  :Smile: 

I just looked at my Linksys router settings: sec.mode: WPA2 Personal, algorithm: TKIP+AES (but I can select AES only if I wish)...

What mode/algorithm selection do you have in your router?

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

> I just tried that. But it seems no matter what I do it won't work with encryption enabled. 
> 
> Are you using 64bit encryption cold_water?

 

----------

## justincataldo

 *cold_water wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What mode/algorithm selection do you have in your router?
> 
> 

 I have 3 security model options.

1) WEP 64bits

2) WEP 128bits

3) WPA-PSK TKIP

So should I be using number 3?

----------

## agent_jdh

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

> I have 3 security model options.
> 
> 1) WEP 64bits
> 
> 2) WEP 128bits
> ...

 

Yes, it's the most secure.

----------

## justincataldo

So then what do I need to put in the file?

```
...

AuthMode=WPA2PSK

EncrypType=TKIP

WPAPSK=0123456789

... 
```

Just that? And make sure I have the same parraphrase in the router?

----------

## agent_jdh

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

> So then what do I need to put in the file?
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Like I said in an earlier post, I think you might need to use AuthMode=WPAPSK (not WPA2PSK), and make sure your access point is set up to use that.

AFAIK, WPAPSK = TKIP, and WPA2PSK=AES encryption.  At least, on my wireless router that seems to be the case.  It should just be a matter of setting up the channel, SSID and passkey to get it working.

----------

## justincataldo

Oh wow! IT WORKS! Thanks sooo much!

Took me a while to figure it out. It just wouldn't connect. The problem? My housemate had a WAP set up which wasn't actually talking to the network. So the card was trying to connect to that all the time. I turned it off, and then the card could only see the encrypted network and it connected. Magic.   :Razz: 

Thanks again! I hope this thread helps other people.

----------

## meranto

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

>  *justincataldo wrote:*   So then what do I need to put in the file?
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

very good resouce (in german, sorry) can be found here: link

I'll highlight the most important part:

```
i)  iwconfig comes with kernel.  

ii) iwpriv usage, please refer to file "iwpriv_usage.txt" for details.

iii)copy configuration file "rt61sta.dat" to /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat.

iv) RaConfig61 is utility for rt61.

           

Configuration File : rt61sta.dat

---------------------------------------

# Copy this file to /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat

# This file is a binary file and will be read on loading rt.o module.

#

# Use "vi -b rt61sta.dat" to modify settings according to your need.

# 

# 1.) set NetworkType to "Adhoc" for using Adhoc-mode, otherwise using Infrastructure

# 2.) set Channel to "0" for auto-select on Infrastructure mode

# 3.) set SSID for connecting to your Accss-point.

# 4.) AuthMode can be "WEPAUTO", "OPEN", "SHARED", "WPAPSK", "WPA2PSK", "WPANONE"

# 5.) EncrypType can be "NONE", "WEP", "TKIP", "AES"

# for more information refer to the Readme file.
```

```
# The word of "[Default]" must not be removed

[Default]

CountryRegion=0

CountryRegionABand=7

WirelessMode=0

SSID=AP350

NetworkType=Infra

Channel=0

AuthMode=OPEN

EncrypType=NONE

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=0123456789

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

WPAPSK=abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

TxBurst=0

PktAggregate=0

TurboRate=0

WmmCapable=0

AckPolicy1=0

AckPolicy2=0

AckPolicy3=0

AckPolicy4=0

BGProtection=0

ShortSlot=0

IEEE80211H=0

TxRate=0

RTSThreshold=2347

FragThreshold=2346

PSMode=CAM

TxPreamble=0
```

```
13. AuthMode=value

   value

      OPEN          For open system   

      SHARED        For shared key system   

      WEPAUTO       Auto switch between OPEN and SHARED

      WPAPSK        For WPA pre-shared key  (Infra)

      WPA2PSK       For WPA2 pre-shared key (Infra)

      WPANONE       For WPA pre-shared key  (Adhoc)

      WPA           Use WPA_Supplicant

      WPA2          Use WPA_Supplicant

14. EncrypType=value

   value

      NONE      For AuthMode=OPEN                    

      WEP       For AuthMode=OPEN or AuthMode=SHARED 

      TKIP      For AuthMode=WPAPSK or WPA2PSK                    

      AES       For AuthMode=WPAPSK or WPA2PSK                
```

I've got my config (rt61 + d-link di524) working with just 128-bits-WEP (Key1Str=0123....), WPAPSK+TKIP and WPA2PSK+AES (both WPAPSK=abcd...), so I guess that the rest will work as well.

----------

## agent_jdh

Up and running here with now with an rt61 card (Linksys WMP54G) after upgrading my motherboard to one that supports PCI v2.2 cards.  Using WPAPSK/TKIP - I might try WPA2PSK/AES later, but at least I know it works now.

----------

## democles

Hello,

I got my syslink (WMP54G rev 4.1) working (with encryption) but when the throughput increases (emerge --sync), my AMD64 hangs... I'm using the cvs version of the serialmonkey RT61 driver/kernel 2.6.19-r2. I wonder I others have the same problems with this card.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *democles wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I got my syslink (WMP54G rev 4.1) working (with encryption) but when the throughput increases (emerge --sync), my AMD64 hangs... I'm using the cvs version of the serialmonkey RT61 driver/kernel 2.6.19-r2. I wonder I others have the same problems with this card.

 

I did a bit of googling/reading re the drivers for this card before buying it - it seems that the seamonkey drivers, while on the right track, are still a little unstable expecially with rt61 hardware.  You should try using the ralink-rt61 drivers that are being discussed in this thread.  Working flawlessly, now with WPA2PSK/AES encryption enabled.

----------

## democles

Hi agent_jdh,

I started with the ralink-rt61 package and because of the problems I encountered, I tried some other packages... a few attempts later I've got my system working  :Razz: . No hangups any more

I'm using the rt2x00 package from portage (masked version 9999, the 2.0.0-beta3 gave some problems) now together with wpa_supplicant.

Some info for those who might have the same problems

lspci: 

01:07.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI (a syslink WMP54G rev 4.1)

snippet from /etc/conf.d/net:

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

route_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.1")   //my AP, a linksys WRT54G

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

snippet from /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

network={

        ssid="thorsheaven"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk=my key generated with wpa_passphrase included in wpa_supplicant package

        priority=2

}

emerge --info:

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Last Sync: Sun, 24 Dec 2006 11:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="en_UK nl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.10/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol arts bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jack jpeg kde kernel_linux linguas_en_UK linguas_nl lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pda pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia xinerama xorg xpm xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

To build the package I disabled SMP, PREEMPT,ieee802.11 stack in the kernel (2.6.19-r2)

finally i put the firmware ( rt2561.bin,downloaded from ralinktech.com) in /lib/firmware.

----------

## agent_jdh

@ democles

That's good info then for anyone else that has problems with the ralink-rt61 driver.  You might want to look at configuring /etc/conf.d/net to switch your MTU to 1300 as that is what the rt61 cards use (the OP has info on how to do this).  I checked the MTU on a WinXP box running the same Linksys card as mine and the MTU is definitely 1300 for it.

----------

## justincataldo

Yeah, mine is doing the same (randomly dropping the connection) using the ralink-rt61 drivers. It's weird. Even when the machine is only 2m from the wireless modem!

----------

## Pluvius

All,

I followed the instructions here but still have to start my eth.ra0 manually each time. It won't come up automaticallt on start-up. I have it loaded in rc-update to start at boot but I don't see it during the init scripts (displayed during start-up). I've disabled net.eth0 in coldplug and updated /etc/conf.d/net.conf and /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat as indicated in the posts here with my ESSID, TKIP, and key.

Here is a snippet of my /etc/conf.d/net file

config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

# dhcp_ra0="nodns nontp nonis"

# essid_ra0="westonlan"

# mode_ra0="managed"

# channel_ra0="9"

# key_westonlan="ebe3-a27b-5fb9-1d38-f50d-0b06-f4"

postup() {

	if [ ra0 == ${IFACE} ]; then

		ifconfig ra0 mtu 1300

	fi

}

modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

I tried entering the AP info here, but it didn't work

I've removed the rt61 module from kernel-2-6, assuming you didn't want it loaded, but I expect that the module is getting loaded automatically.

I know I'm close, but I can't see what I am mising.Any suggestions?

Pluvius

----------

## Pluvius

Sorry,

A little more info... I used the ralink-rt61 build and have a Linksys WMP54G wireless card. I'm using WEP encryption with an open authentication. I have to use iwconfig commands to manually load ESSID, and key each time I start-up. Once I do, I get excellent throughput on the wireless link. It appears that the wireless card is not being activated at start-up and not reading the /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat file at all.

Regards,

Pluvius

----------

## kdvgent

I also tried to configure my router with WPA-PSK.  No problem with various Windows PCs with wireless connection.  No problem with HP OfficeJet that is wireless, nor with Slimserver (sound streaming device), also wireless.

But my PC with a RT61 wireless card (that was working for weeks OK with an open router) refuses to work.  Modified the rt61sta.dat file as indicated, modified the /etc/conf.d/net as indicated, tried without DHCP (no success).

Re-emerge the modules, tried everything again.  Nothing.

Put the router back without protection and rebooted the PC (after having updated rt61sta.dat again).  Now the PC hangs during the booting process ("running dhcpcd" on the problematic interface).  I am completely stuck.  

Any suggestion will be appreciated.

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

How are the settings for Ad-Hoc mode? Gives a Manual für the rt61sta.dat and there vars?

----------

## kdvgent

I continued to struggle with this yesterday.

My final conclusions:

I got everything working (as described in the various HOWTO-s in the Gentoo Wiki), but only if I switch off MAC filtering on my Linksys WRT300N router.  When MAC filtering is on, either the PC does not get an IP address (time-out) or the machine just hangs on the DHCP request.

The Ralink-RT61 driver seems to have problems handling short interruptions of the connection (like restarting the router after having updated some parameters).  There were a number of cases where the computer just hanged and a hard reboot was the only way to get out.

So in short - it now works, be it without MAC filtering (but with WPA-PSK)

----------

## forkboy

Thanks, kdvgent I finally got my card working with WPA by disabling MAC filtering.  Its been bugging me for ages I never thought of trying that.

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

hi... web encryption works in ad-hoc mode, but WPANONE doesn't.

here are my settings:

```

[Default]

CountryRegion=0

CountryRegionABand=7

WirelessMode=0

SSID=District

NetworkType=Adhoc

Channel=1

AuthMode=WPANONE

EncrypType=TKIP

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=0123456789

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

WPAPSK=abcdefgh

TxBurst=0

PktAggregate=0

WmmCapable=0

APSDCapable=0

APSDAC=0;0;0;0

BGProtection=0

IEEE80211H=0

TxRate=0

RTSThreshold=2347

FragThreshold=2346

RoamThreshold=75

PSMode=CAM

TxPreamble=0

FastRoaming=0

```

these settings use WPAPSK or Key1Str?

----------

## m707

 *Pluvius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 		ifconfig ra0 mtu 1300
> 
> 

 

Sorry, but I don't understand why you do this.

<AFAIK>

The payload for 802.11 is at 2304 byte + 64 byte (wlan overhead) =  2368 byte/frame.

If you reduce the MTU to 1300 byte you will cut (not use) about 1000 byte / paket from every single paket. As the TCP/IP (and other) headers are fixed in size, the 1000 byte will have to be taken from the pure payload.

</AFAIK>

Therefore, IMHO cutting the mtu to 1300 on the connection from you NIC to the AP should reduce the possible speed on this line, shouldn't it?

If you are afraid of hurting the 1500 ethernet frame size limit (for dsl 1452 + overhead), IMHO your router should handle this by cutting the packets it received via Wlan to a size matching to ethernet needs before passing it to the dsl socket.

----------

## kdvgent

Today I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.20-r4.

When afterwards I try to emerge my network card driver again, the emerge failed.  The correct kernel version is detected but then I get a weird error message, saying that a 2.6.20-r2 related directory does not exist (while it still exists on my machine).

Anybody any idea what went wrong?

The emerge log:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.0.0/temp/build.log
> 
>  * This profile has not been tested thoroughly and is not considered to be
> 
>  * a supported server profile at this time.  For a supported server
> ...

 

----------

## Corpse Fiend

Please post 

```
 ls -l /usr/src
```

----------

## MixedSoul

I'm using rt61sta.dat to configure ralink, how can configure more than one network in this file?

How do i connect to a WPA network with authentication and a certificate?

thx in advance!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## random-feed

I am using iwconfig/iwpriv commands to set up the wireless interface, and it works just fine in Adhoc mode with net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2. However, when I try to add it to a bridge, I'm getting tons of duplicate packets. No loops on the network, and STP is on, but still... please see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561261.html and let me know if there's anything that can be done.

Thanks.

----------

## gerardo

This is what I get when I emerge net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2 on a Intel Core 2 Duo with amd64-profile with a Edimax EW-7128g (RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI chipset)

```
 [size=9]# LC_ALL=C emerge rt61

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2 to /

 * rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-rc2-mm1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-rc2-mm1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2 ...

 * Preparing rt61 module

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc2-mm1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/mlme.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/connect.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function 'RT61_open':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_main.c:405: warning: 'deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:66)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function 'rt61_resume':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_main.c:1000: warning: ignoring return value of 'pci_enable_device', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function 'rt61_init_module':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_main.c:1044: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pci_module_init'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/sync.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/assoc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/auth.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/auth_rsp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/sanity.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c: In function 'REPORT_ETHERNET_FRAME_TO_LLC_WITH_NON_COPY':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c:127: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c: In function 'REPORT_AGGREGATE_ETHERNET_FRAME_TO_LLC_WITH_NON_COPY':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c:228: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c: In function 'RTMPHandleRxDoneInterrupt':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c:477: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c: In function 'RTMPCheckDHCPFrame':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c:4318: warning: unused variable 'dest_port'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c:4317: warning: unused variable 'is_udp'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c:4316: warning: unused variable 'is_ipv4'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.c:4315: warning: unused variable 'is_ip'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_data.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c: In function 'RTMPReadParametersFromFile':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 3 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 4 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 5 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 6 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 7 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 8 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 3 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 4 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 5 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 6 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 7 has type 'u8 *'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module/rtmp_init.c:2486: warning: format '%02x' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 8 has type 'u8 *'

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/work/rt61-1.1.0-b2/Module] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc2-mm1'

rt61.ko failed to build!

make: *** [module] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  rt61-1.1.0_beta2.ebuild, line 39:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.22-rc2-mm1/build clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt61-1.1.0_beta2/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'[/size]

```

BTW, I changed the original ebuild as CONFIG_NET_RADIO is no longer in .config. Here's the part of the rt61-ebuild:

```
# CONFIG_CHECK="NET_RADIO"

# ERROR_NET_RADIO="${P} requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO)."

CONFIG_CHECK="WIRELESS_EXT"

ERROR_WIRELESS_EXT="${P} requires support for Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT)."

```

I suppose something changed in this recent kernel?

I tried rt2x00-git from the sunrise overlay (as CVS of rt2x00 in portage is deprecated).

In that case, I get errors on net-wireless/mac80211-7.1.0:

(this is only the first error, there's an awful load of errors on ieee80211_ioctl.c)

```
/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/mac80211-7.1.0/work/mac80211-7.1.0-ht/compatible/net/mac80211/ieee80211_ioctl.c:174: error: 'const struct ieee80211_ops' has no member named 'passive_scan'

```

----------

## MixedSoul

I'm trying to patch wpa_supplicant with the instructions that came with ralink-rt61 driver and i'm getting undefined reference to... 

well.. to just about everything  :Exclamation: 

LoL  :Embarassed: 

Could anyone write the exact steps to patch wpa_supplicant so it supports ralinks driver, please?!

I really need this so i can connect to the campus wireless, which uses WPA-PEAP!

----------

## MixedSoul

Ok... a managed to compile successfully using wpa_supplicant-0.6.0, the only thing i did was changing the .config by adding CONFIG_DRIVER_RALINK=y

then:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-0.6.0.ebuild digest
```

but.. when i:

```
emerge wpa_supplicant
```

it doesn't build support for ralink  :Exclamation: 

What am i doing wrong?!

thanks in advance!

----------

## MixedSoul

Ok, a managed to build wpa_supplicant with support for ralink by adding 

```
echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_RALINK=y" >> .config
```

to /usr/portage/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-0.6.0.ebuild

and then:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-0.6.0.ebuild digest && emerge wpa_supplicant
```

This is probably the dirty way of doing it.. but it seems to work and,for now, that's all that matters  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## faugusztin

Hi, 

i just bought a D-Link DWL-G510 (rev. C2) and it looks like i did a mistake by buying it. I tried all possible drivers (net-wireless/rt61, net-wireless/ralink-rt61, net-wireless/rt2x00-git), but i'm unable to switch it to master mode to act as access point. Even worse, with all except ralink-rt61 it didn't returned anything with "iwlist wlan0 channel" command (it said 0 channels).

Is this a hardware limitation ? If yes, then what PCI card should i buy for acting as a AP (i need to have it in my PC, i don't want to have external router) ?

Or how else should i connect 2 PC's (a media PC which should act as AP) and a notebook (which should act as a client).

Thanks.

----------

## micmac

@faugusztin: There's a little shimmer of light at the end of the tunnel, meaning that a working version of rt2x00 probably makes it into the official kernel tree not too far into the future.

For now I have switched to ndiswrapper to get my rt61 cards going. All the other possible drivers are way too unreliable for my taste. Maybe ndiswrapper works for you, too. I don't know if ndiswrapper can make the device act as an AP, though (never tried).

mic

P.S.: I have an Conceptronic C54Ri card running with ndiswrapper-1.46. It's very reliable using the latest WHQL driver from Conceptronic. I'm even using kernel 2.6.21 with the NO_HZ stuff.

----------

## username234

 *m707 wrote:*   

>  *Pluvius wrote:*   
> 
> 		ifconfig ra0 mtu 1300
> 
>  
> ...

 

I'm not sure why they are setting it to 1300, I've set mine to 1500 and do not have any communication problems.

----------

## jakob-andreas

good evening together,

i bought a wlan-card with the ralink chipset rt61. its a longshine lcs-8031m. with the rt61-driver in portage i can create a connection to my router, but only unencrypted. when im trying to use wpapsk with tkip i get no connection. i think my psk is wrong because i only know the ascii word. i told rt61sta.dat to use the passphrase i also gave the router - and nothing happens. so i tried to translate the ascii to hex, with the same result. can anybody tell me what im doing wrong?

my /etc/conf.d/net:

```

modules=("!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant")

config_eth0=("192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 192.168.255.255")

config_ippp0=("10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 brodcast 10.0.0.255")

routes_ippp0=("default gw 10.0.0.1")

config_ra0=("192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255")
```

my /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat:

```

[Default]

CountryRegion=0

WirelessMode=0

SSID=<my_ssid>

NetworkType=Infra

Channel=6

AuthMode=WPAPSK

EncrypType=TKIP

WPAPSK=<my ascii passphrase>
```

ps: under winxp the card works fine with these values!

----------

## username234

I've never used WPA encryption (some of my wireless devices don't support it), but looking over the drivers, it looks like might need the wpa_supplicant module.

So, if you want to experiment....

in /etc/conf.d/net change the line:

```
modules=("!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant")
```

to

```
modules=("!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant")
```

and then at the command prompt type 

```
emerge net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
```

then reboot and see if it works.

----------

## jakob-andreas

i did what you said and this is the result:

```

 * Stopping ra0

 *   Loading networking modules for ra0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet ipppd iptunnel ifconfig iproute2 ip6to4 pppd system udhcpc

 *   Bringing down ra0

 *     Shutting down ra0 ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on ra0 ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on ra0 ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting ra0

 *   Loading networking modules for ra0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet ipppd iptunnel iproute2 ip6to4 pppd system udhcpc

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ipppd provides isdn

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       udhcpc provides dhcp

 *   Configuring ra0 for MAC address <my adress> ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ra0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                                                          [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ra0 ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

i tried all drivers the manualpage says are supported. noone works for me. any other ideas?

----------

## username234

okay, so that didn't work.

If you want you can go ahead and change the line in /etc/conf.d/net back to what it was.

Also, if you want to remove wpa_supplicant use the the command

emerge -C net-wireless/wpa_supplicant.

You could also try the hex version of your pass phrase (your router should have it listed somewhere, Windows might have it listed too, but it's much harder to get at.)

and if all else fails:

you can install the ndiswrapper and the the Windows version of the drivers, and run your card that way.

----------

## jakob-andreas

ok, i tryed to install wpa_supplicant with a ralink-driver. i patched the version wpa_supplicant-0.5.4 with the ralink-driver, booted my system and afterwards i started wpa_supplicant:

```

/home/jakob/wpa_supplicant-0.5.4/wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i ra0 -D ralink -dd

```

sometimes it seems to work, but i only get a connection to mac adress 00:00:00:00:00:00 or wpa_supplicant scans every 5 seconds, finds the ssid but cant connect!

this is my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

   ssid="<my ssid>"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk="<my psk>"

}

```

the hex-version of my passphrase i tried, too. no change!

ok, ill use ndiswrapper and tell u if it works better!

----------

## jakob-andreas

ok, ndiswrapper is even worse than the original ralink driver. must the driver from windows be configured with all parameters when i tell ndiswrapper to use it? iwconfig shows me no ap, no ssid, simply nothin! ill try the original ralink-linux-driver again...

----------

## jakob-andreas

YEAH, now it works fine! i ever installed the beta1 version of rt61. dont know why. with the beta2 everything works. only installed the driver and modified the configurationfile /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat. and in /etc/conf.d/net i deactivated iwconfig and wpa_supplicant.

----------

## foudebassan

I recently reinstalled my gentoo back on my hard drive.

I have built a 2.6.23-rc1 kernel.

as it was said before in this post : CONFIG_NET_RADIO is no longer in .config

the two different packages for rt61 in portage are still looking for this variable.

I managed to build my rt61 module, using the daily cvs build of the rt61 source module.

```

cd /tmp/

wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz

tar -zxvf rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz

cd rt61-cvs-2007*/Module

make

make install

depmod -a

modprobe rt61

```

You should have your firmwares in this directory

```

localhost  # ls -al /lib/firmware/

total 36

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jul 29 16:13 .

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 Jul 30 14:37 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 Jul 29 16:13 rt2561.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 Jul 29 16:13 rt2561s.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 Jul 29 16:13 rt2661.bin

```

Test your card:

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist wlan0 scan

```

You should see your access point  :Smile: 

In the README , you find this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MANUAL CONFIG:
> 
>     1. Set the interface mode and bring it up
> ...

 

I called this script from my /etc/conf.d/local.start :

I use WPA with PSK 

#cat wifi.sh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 down
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## VinnieNZ

Anyone know why I keep getting this?

```
transition Module # make install

*** Install module in /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r2/extra ...

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2'

  INSTALL /tmp/rt61-cvs-2007081701/Module/rt61.ko

  DEPMOD  2.6.22-gentoo-r2

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r2/net/rt61.ko needs unknown symbol pci_module_init

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2'

/sbin/depmod -a

*** Update /etc/modprobe.conf alias for wlan*

*** Install firmware in /lib/firmware ...

*** Check old config ...

transition Module # depmod -a

transition Module # modprobe rt61

FATAL: Error inserting rt61 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r2/net/rt61.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

----------

## gerardo

Try this

----------

## gerardo

Wireless is working (RT61PCI) with my modified ebuild (rt2x00-9999).

I can have WEP encryption, but WPA isn't working.

My wireless network is recognized correctly.

It's set up with WPA with

  Cypher suite: TKIP

  Authentication: Pre-shared Key 

  Pre-shared key type: Passphrase (32 characters) 

  Group Key Re_Keying: Per 86400 Seconds 

Method of foudebassan:

I get iwpriv set is not supported:

```
# /sbin/iwpriv wlan0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK

Invalid command : set

# /sbin/iwpriv wlan0 set WPAPSK=MyPassPhrase

Invalid command : set

# /sbin/iwpriv wlan0 set EncrypType=TKIP

Invalid command : set

```

In latest versions of rt2x00, /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat is not supported anymore.

Are there any ebuild available for rt61 cvs version and for patched wpa_supplicant ?

I hate installing manually as this is a pain in the neck for uninstalling and upgrading...

----------

## evone

 *foudebassan wrote:*   

> I recently reinstalled my gentoo back on my hard drive.
> 
> I have built a 2.6.23-rc1 kernel.
> 
> ....

 

thx thx  :Smile: 

----------

## lieut_data

There's a patched wpa_supplicant and rt61 drivers over at : http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4104&highlight=wpa that has just been recently posted, claiming to work with amd64 and, of course, WPA. Perhaps this might be useful?

----------

## eccerr0r

I just got my Belkin F5D7000 vers.6000 working with the RaLink reference drivers in 2.6.22-gentoo-r5... I'll have to admit, those drivers suck... royally.  Well, the configuration seems pretty screwed up, I was forced to use the config file that gets loaded upon insmod, since

iwconfig ra0 essid wapname

does not appear to take.  If I subsequently check what the ssid was set to, it would always return blank.

I guess I should take a look at the serialmonkey version...

----------

## thekillinghand

 *cold_water wrote:*   

> Here is my 2 cents...
> 
> I was waiting for the driver for a while. Last month neither of the drivers worked on my SMP: ALL drivers were hanging my machine literally.  ALL OF THEM: Serialmonkey (both legacy and non-legacy from CVS), RaLink driver 1.0.4, Gentoo driver 1.0.4...
> 
> I took my version 1.1.0.0 from RaLink and it works! If you a DIY guy then just run "make" in the "Module" directory...
> ...

 

This worked for me too after 2 weeks of scratching my head. Could not get this card working, i even considered giving up and buying a different card until it occurred to me to try a different kernel - this card is not (as far as i can see) supported by the 2.6.23-r3 kernel.. I had no luck until i downgraded to 2.6.21. I believe 2.6.22 works too.

2.6.24 is said to have a better set of wireless drivers... ill give it a try when its available thru portage.

I used the rt61 1.1.0 Beta 2 CVS drivers (emerge rt61, not ralink-rt61), worked for me...

Thanks!

----------

## Tin

Hi,

Thank you all of you for your help.

Thanks to you, it works for me.

I have a D-Link DWL-G510

lspci gives me :

```

02:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

```

I emerged ralink-rt61

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ra0

edit /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

postup() {

        if [ ra0 == ${IFACE} ]; then

                ifconfig ra0 mtu 1300

        fi

}

modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )
```

I modify /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat

and change the SSID and the channel (I don't use encryption)

rmmod rt61

/etc/init.d/net.ra0 start

And the dhcp works magically  :Smile: 

Thank you all of you.

----------

## Tin

I talked too fast.

It works, but not really correctly :

When I boot the machine, all is up but the ra0 cannot get an address from the dhcp.

What I have to do is to stop the interface, unload the rt61 module (that is loaded by udev I guess), restart the interface and all is fine.

```

/etc/init.d/net.ra0 stop

rmmod rt61

/etc/init.d/net.ra0 start

```

How can I solve this problem by avoiding the module to be loaded before the interface starts ?

Thank you for your ideas.

----------

## Tin

Ok, it does not seem to be the module problem, but ifplugd.

Actually, I un-install ifplugd (an utility that detect if the cable is up or down on wired interfaces and run the /etc/init.d/net.xxx start if the cable is detected) because it believed that the cable (...) was down on the ra0 interface, and stop the interface.

Now, all is correct.

----------

## juc0

On the 2.6.24 kernel I'm having issues compiling the ralink-rt61 driver, I get: 

```

 * Applying rtmp_main.diff ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Preparing rt61 module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/work/IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0/Module modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/work/IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0/Module/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/work/IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0/Module] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3143:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2407:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                               ${BUILD_FIXES}                              ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/temp/environment'.

 *

```

I've seen the bug listed here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=222375 but have no idea how to apply the Makefile.6 patch. 

Any help appreciated

----------

## rufnut

 *juc0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've seen the bug listed here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=222375 but have no idea how to apply the Makefile.6 patch. 
> 
> Any help appreciated

 

I just modified the ebuild and changed the patch to a diff as it didnt work for me either.

Good luck

----------

## Leon_UK

I can get my card running with the in-kernel modules and copying the firmware  from the ralink tar to /lib/firmware all the lights pop up my only problem is my whole network is running on wpa2, so when i try and connect i just get the messages "WEP key is not set for "ESSID 1,2,3"" etc.. i'm gonna have a play with it see if i can get it running or i will have to reconfig my whole network just for one card,

 it's a shame since i brought it from  linux emporium after checking if it could work with wpa2

----------

## xeonman9000

Hi, I'm brand new to Gentoo so go easy on me (I've used Fedora for the last three years or so)  :Smile: .

I have a wireless card which has the ra61 chipset and it worked out of the box in Fedora 9 with WPA-SPK encryption using kernel 2.6.25 which I am also using with Gentoo, thyerefore I am thinking that I may not need to compile drivers at all. The card is recognised by iwconfig as shown below.

```

lambert Module # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated  

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B  

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I tried installing them using portage anyway and got the following error, I couldn't find any other post with this problem, anyone have any ideas?

```

lambert Module # emerge ralink-rt61

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0 to /

 * IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * checking IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0.tar.gz ;-) ...       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.25-gentoo-r7

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/work/IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0 ...

 * Applying rtmp_main.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 * Preparing rt61 module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/work/IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0/Module modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/work/IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0/Module/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/work/IS_Linux_STA_6x_D_1.1.1.0/Module] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3195:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2450:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"       CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0:

 *

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3195:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2450:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"       CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.1.0/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## rufnut

 *Leon_UK wrote:*   

> I can get my card running with the in-kernel modules 

 

and Xeonman9000 be aware there are 2 different sets of rt61 drivers , one from Ralink and the other from the rt2x00 group

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

rt2x00 are the current in kernel drivers which work well for AP access.

However, if you need Adhoc or Turbo and or Mimo functions the ralink drivers are the way to go, as far as i know rt2x00 dont support these functions yet.

Xeonman, also, as you have a late kernel the ralink package you chose wont also compile thats why I modified the ebuild in a previous post, it maybe better just to setup the in kernel ones that appear almost setup from your "iwconfig" you posted but its up to you.   :Smile: 

anyway good luck whichever way you choose.

 :Smile: 

----------

## xeonman9000

OK, thanks a lot rufnut, I didn't realise that rt2x00 was a driver for my card. I am still unsure how to configure it for use with a WPA-SPK router. It seems that wpa_supplicant is best for this, though I don't think it supports the driver for my card.

Does anyone have any ideas? I would have thought that the encryption would be a standard thing not reliant on the card's drivers.

----------

## rufnut

No worries xeonman9000.

The encryption you want should work on all the drivers I dont think thats the problem, the setting up can be a bit tricky.

You could try adding the ebuild a few post above as it has WPA settings in a configuration file /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat when installed :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

Just remember if you do add an ebuild that its wise not to have both drivers on your system. (you may have to delete one set of modules)

Also the naming must be right as rt2x00 now refer to the device as wlan0 and ralink refer to it as ra0.

All is well documented in both sets of drivers.

----------

## deathcon1

I'm trying to get my Linksys PCI adapter (ralink-rt2561) working on my desktop and I just cannot compile any of the drivers.  This is getting incredibly frusterating.  I've tried the ebuilds on the bugzilla for the ralink-rt61 drivers, which don't work.  I've tried the above rt2500 drivers, they also fail to compile.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

With the ralink-rt61:

Makefile.diff.out

```
***** Makefile.diff *****

=========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/mordeth/net-wireless/ralink-rt61/files/Makefile.diff

=========================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6

|--- 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6   2007-12-10 17:47:14.000000000 +1100

|+++ 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6   2008-07-24 18:22:00.000000000 +1000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/mordeth/net-wireless/ralink-rt61/files/Makefile.diff

=========================

patching file Module/Makefile.6

Hunk #1 FAILED at 25.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file Module/Makefile.6.rej

=========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/mordeth/net-wireless/ralink-rt61/files/Makefile.diff

=========================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6

|--- 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6   2007-12-10 17:47:14.000000000 +1100

|+++ 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6   2008-07-24 18:22:00.000000000 +1000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/mordeth/net-wireless/ralink-rt61/files/Makefile.diff

=========================

missing header for unified diff at line 4 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6

|--- 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6   2007-12-10 17:47:14.000000000 +1100

|+++ 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6   2008-07-24 18:22:00.000000000 +1000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=========================

PATCH COMMAND:    patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/mordeth/net-wireless/ralink-rt61/files/Makefile.diff

=========================

missing header for unified diff at line 4 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nur 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6

|--- 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6   2007-12-10 17:47:14.000000000 +1100

|+++ 2008_0506_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.1/Module/Makefile.6   2008-07-24 18:22:00.000000000 +1000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored
```

build.log

```
>>> [1m[37mcfg-update-1.8.2-r1[0m[0m: Checksum index is up-to-date ...

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.26-gentoo-r1

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[199C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking 2008_0723_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.2.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.2.2/work/2008_0723_RT61_Linux_STA_v1.1.2.2 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying Makefile.diff ...

 [31;01m*[0m Failed Patch: Makefile.diff !

 [31;01m*[0m  ( /usr/local/portage/mordeth/net-wireless/ralink-rt61/files/Makefile.diff )

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m   /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.2.2/temp/Makefile.diff-8542.out

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.2.2 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3192:  Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/mordeth/net-wireless/ralink-rt61/files/Makefile.diff'

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 1517:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Failed Patch: Makefile.diff!

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.2.2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ralink-rt61-1.1.2.2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/mordeth/'

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

with the rt2500 drivers:

build.log:

```
>>> [1m[37mcfg-update-1.8.2-r1[0m[0m: Checksum index is up-to-date ...

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.26-gentoo-r1

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[199C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing rt2500 module

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/mlme.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/connect.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function 'RT2500_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.c:254: error: implicit declaration of function 'SET_MODULE_OWNER'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function 'RT2500_open':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.c:395: error: 'SA_SHIRQ' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.c:395: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.c:395: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module/rtmp_main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1'

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3203:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2463:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/work/rt2500-cvs-2007071515/Module modules

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

----------

## Tin

Personally, for a pci card in a desktop, the rt61 driver included in the kernel runs fine.

Perhaps should you try this option ?

----------

## deathcon1

I have that built in but it's complaining about needing the firmware?  Where would I get it from?

----------

## Tin

You can download it from ralink web site, in the support part :

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html

Choose the firware that match your board  :Smile: 

Normally, in the error message you received, it tells you were to unzip the firmware

(I don't remember by heart)

----------

## pandaxiongmao

I finally managed to get my EW-7128g (rt61 chipset) card (+WPA2) working.

Here is how I did it. I'm using the built-in driver inside the kernel (2.6.25-gentoo-r7).

Activate these following items inside the kernel config.

```
CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT61PCI=m
```

RT2X00 & RT61PCI would stay hidden unless you enable CONFIG_MAC80211.

Compile the kernel, and add rt61pci into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, or you can activate the module manually by using modprobe rt61pci. 

Download the latest firmware from ralink website. Put all three .bin files inside /lib/firmware.

Restart your PC, and don't forget to boot into the new kernel.

Next, emerge wpa_supplicant (it is required if you are trying to access WPA2 network).

Insert these following lines into /etc/conf.d/net. (I assume that you are attempting to connect to WPA2 Personal network with TKIP encryption.)

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="Dwext"

config_YourSSID=( "dhcp" )

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15
```

Add these row of codes into /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

        ssid="YourSSID"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="YourPassword"

        priority=5

}
```

Create a soft link between net.lo and net.wlan0.

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

Next, input the following command to activate your card.

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

If you are connected to wired network, do this, otherwise skip to the next one.

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
```

Finally, finish the hard work.

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

In order to scan the area for wireless access point, you can use iwlist from wireless-tools package or wpa_supplicant scanner.

If you happen to have wireless-tools installed, run this command.

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

For those who are more comfortable with GUI, compile wpa_supplicant with qt3 or qt4 flag enabled, then run wpa_gui.

================

Credit: Gentoo Forums

----------

## keet

Ah, I finally got my card working!!  I'm so happy!  Ah, I can finally move my computer back downstairs now that I have wifi working.  I followed another guide which instructed me to copy my firmware files to some RT61STA directory, but that didn't work.  I kept getting the error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory".  I've been reading forums all over the place and trying to configure ebuilds that I found on bugzilla to no avail, but finally I read what the previous poster wrote and copied my firmware files to /lib/firmware and it works!!  I'm so happy.  Thank you.

----------

## krovisser

Pandaxiongmao's post helped me out! I'm using kernel 2.6.27, and I just built the drivers in the kernel, and emerge wpa_supplicant and linked wlan0 to net.lo, and tried to start it. I was getting errors about firmware in dmesg, and the "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory", like people here had previously mentioned.

All I did was copy the .bin files to /lib/firmware (which I had to create), and restarted net.wlan0 and it worked! Using wpa-personal on my linksys wrt54g.

This is using a Rosewill RNX-300xx pci card.

```
CONFIG_RT2X00=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT61PCI=y
```

CONFIG_MAC80211 is a little different in this kernel, but it's NOT enabled. 

Download the latest firmware from ralink website. Put all three .bin files inside /lib/firmware.

Restart your PC, and don't forget to boot into the new kernel.

I also needed the timeout setting, since it would give up too quickly when associating.

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="Dwext"

config_YourSSID=( "dhcp" )

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15
```

Phew, I got worried that I had bought a PITA card for an hour or so...

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

I have followed all of these directions, and I'm still getting the SIOCSIFFLAGS errors accompanied by the kernel messages about firmware.  I get the same result with a Rosewill card (RT2561T) and a Linksys WMP54G (also an RT61 of some kind).  I have the following firmware files in /lib/firmware:

rt2561.bin  

rt2561s.bin 

rt2661.bin

Edit: I just checked my kernel messages again and discovered this:

firmware: requesting rt2561s.bin

which raises the question: why can't my driver find a file that I have in /lib/firmware?

----------

## agent_jdh

Thanks to pandaxiongmao for the info on setting up the kernel driver - have just moved from the ralink-rt61 ebuild.  Only change was the pairwise and group settings in wpa_supplicant.conf were CCMP for me here.

@Dr. Frankenbox - emerge rt61-firmware installs the firmware files for you.

----------

## n1ghtsn1p3r

I got mine working also (Edimax EW-7128G). I copied the firmware files over manually (didn't have a net connection so I couldn't do it through emerge)

But mine is still open, but I'm not too worried about it though since the houses are pretty far apart where I am. My EW-7128G picks up a few networks around me [both under Windows and Linux], but my WG311v3 only gets mine and one other that's too weak to connect to anyway [only under Windows].

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

agent_jdh: I already tried that, and it failed miserably.  See here.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Dr. Frankenbox wrote:*   

> agent_jdh: I already tried that, and it failed miserably.  See here.

 

That thread you've linked to is for the ralink-rt61 driver ebuild.  I'm talking about the rt61-firmware ebuild - you need this to use the in-kernel rt61pci driver.  It's marked ~arch at the moment so you may have to add a line for it in /etc/portage/package.keywords

It's only a small download - 13kB or thereabouts.  The firmware files themselves are also contained within the larger tarball that the ralink-rt61 ebuild downloads - you can manually extract the three firmware .bin files manually and copy them to /lib/firmware

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

I'm sorry I didn't read your post closely enough.  That ebuild must be pretty new, because I had to update my portage tree before I even saw it.  Anyway, I did install it, but I'm still seeing the exact same behavior.  That doesn't surprise me too much since I already did manually pretty much exactly what this ebuild does automatically.  I already went to the manufacturer's website, downloaded the firmware zip file, and extracted it to /lib/firmware, which is how I got the three files I mentioned above.  The question still remains: why can't the driver find these files even though they are exactly where it should be looking?

----------

## agent_jdh

@Dr. Frankenbox

PM me or pastebin your kernel config and I'll compare it to mine.  Also your /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file (minus your key, obv.)

----------

## reesm

Just got this working. Was really easy actually. Using a Gigabyte rt61 based wifi desktop card.

1) Used directions @ http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RT61 to recompile kernel

2) Noticed firmware was missing and found this thread

3) added "net-wireless/rt61-firmware" to /etc/portage/package.keywords

4) emerged rt61-firmware

5) issued /etc/init.d/wlan0 start

Everything is good, no more missing firmware from dmesg!

Dr. Frankenbox, what are the permissions on the files set to?

```
rees@gentoo /etc/init.d $ ls -l /lib/firmware

total 24

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 2009-03-22 21:38 rt2561.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 2009-03-22 21:38 rt2561s.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8192 2009-03-22 21:38 rt2661.bin

rees@gentoo /etc/init.d $
```

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

My permissions are exactly as shown on those three files.  I'm trying to configure hostapd now; agent_jdh tells me that (or wpa_supplicant) is required even if you don't use encryption.  I'm not sure if I have it configured correctly, but now that I have it installed, I'm at least getting an [OK] from the interface init script.  I'm not sure the interface is actually coming up, though; the kernel errors about the firmware are still there, and I can't do an iwlist scan.  

Part of the problem here is that this card doesn't support master mode, but I'm trying to make a wireless router with it.  My only hope for that is if there's some way to use it in ad-hoc mode.  I was trying to just test it in managed mode without encryption to see if I could get the card to work, but apparently that's not an option.

Edit: Here are some of my config files.  Does anybody here know hostapd?

/etc/conf.d/net

Code:

```

# Outside Interface

config_eth0=("dhcp")

# Inside Interface

config_eth1=("192.168.0.1/24")

# Wireless Card

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.1/24")

#config_wlan0=("dhcp")

mode_wlan0=("ad-hoc")

#essid_wlan0=("any")

essid_wlan0=("frankenbox_wifi") 

```

/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf (excluding comments)

```

interface=wlan0

driver=hostap

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=4

debug=0

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=frankenbox_wifi

hw_mode=g

channel=6

beacon_int=100

dtim_period=2

max_num_sta=255

rts_threshold=2347

fragm_threshold=2346

macaddr_acl=0

auth_algs=3

ignore_broadcast_ssid=0

wme_enabled=1

wme_ac_bk_cwmin=4

wme_ac_bk_cwmax=10

wme_ac_bk_aifs=7

wme_ac_bk_txop_limit=0

wme_ac_bk_acm=0

wme_ac_be_aifs=3

wme_ac_be_cwmin=4

wme_ac_be_cwmax=10

wme_ac_be_txop_limit=0

wme_ac_be_acm=0

wme_ac_vi_aifs=2

wme_ac_vi_cwmin=3

wme_ac_vi_cwmax=4

wme_ac_vi_txop_limit=94

wme_ac_vi_acm=0

wme_ac_vo_aifs=2

wme_ac_vo_cwmin=2

wme_ac_vo_cwmax=3

wme_ac_vo_txop_limit=47

wme_ac_vo_acm=0

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

own_ip_addr=192.168.1.1

wpa=0 

```

----------

